# Vibrating Haunted Hedge



## dqderrick (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyone with any experience with this Prop from Spirit? Is it worth it? The one review makes it seem promising as a simple scare for TOT'ers.


----------



## dqderrick (Oct 15, 2008)

I suppose the link would help...

Vibrating Haunted Hedge


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Otaku, an active member here, actually invented this. I'm sure he will pipe in with a 'how to' link for you if you want to build it yourself. 

Companies browse the forums all the time, looking to steal ideas from haunters and mass market them for big profit. 

Just one example.


----------



## dqderrick (Oct 15, 2008)

I just put a PM to Otaku. Funny, he and I had been PMing back and forth about foggers lately...

I have 2 of these bad boys in my card right now for $31.75 shipped. This includes their buy one get 2nd for 50% and their 20% off one item coupon. Very tempting.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ya know I bet they patented that invention too. Man we haunters get no respect.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

didn't somebody make a animal in a cage so it shakes with those...
dang can't remember who though.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I actually seen some of these at dillons. The looked pretty cool. The vibration was stronger then I expected.


----------



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey guys i just did a hack on it for my scarecrow, pictures will be up soon. I took the eyes apart and used the LED's for the eyes, mounted the shaker box, speaker, and sensor where the neck would be for a cheap easy annimated prop on a budget. I got mine at Biglots http://www.biglots.com/ for like $5 bucks


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

I put them int he hedge right by the door. They are pretty neat and,yes, they are louder and shake harder than I expected.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I just picked up 2 of those from Big Lots for 6.99 each. They do work pretty well and will be put to good use in the yard, maybe get repurposed after this years haunt.


----------



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

here is video of what i did with the haunted hedge


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I added one to my prop in the ribs and I'm adding a spirits foot pad trigger


----------



## Haint (Sep 28, 2010)

We had success with the vibrating hedge, ours also had eyes that lit up.


----------



## VirginHaunter (Oct 10, 2010)

I have one in a bush right now. They are strong, only thing is my sensor must not be that great, I have to clap to get it started


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

Last year I wired the bush shaker to one of those big 29.99 ghouls you can get at Walgreens, then ran the eyes down into a blucky skull that I had the ghoul holding so the blucky head would light up when the ghoul started shaking.


----------



## Whoopedbutt (Oct 14, 2010)

I would love to buy some of these but Spirit still do not post to Australia.
Does anyone know of ANY other store that I can buy this product from please?
I soooo wish to stick these around the house and scare the crap out of some family and friends!
:devil:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Do you have room for a few guests??? Fair trade... a few weeks room and board (vacation) for a few hedge shakers??? sounds like a good trade


----------



## Whoopedbutt (Oct 14, 2010)

*3 bed, 8 people already...*

otherwise I would say come visit, lol


----------

